

Designing a collision avoidance system for iPhone and Android - emson
https://emson.co.uk/2015/02/designing-a-collision-avoidance-system-for-iphone-and-android/

======
dang
> If you enjoyed this post, please could you up vote it on HackerNews –
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9008131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9008131),
> thanks very much. Ben

That's a no-no:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

~~~
emson
ahh ok... will remove it

------
emson
So this article is about how Heath Robinson a British illustrator, similar to
Rube Goldberg, would build a contraption if he was around today. Also it tries
to find inspiration points that might help the reader in innovating. What do
you think?

